# استخدام العدد والأدوات



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 يناير 2011)

استخدام العدد والأدوات
****************
هل يمكن القيام بعمل سريع وفعال عندما تتوقف وتبحث مدة طويلة عن كل أداة تحتاجها ؟ الإجابة بالطبع لالالا.........الخ
إذن نتبع القاعدة التي تقول ( أن لكل شيء مكان ) ولذا يجب عليك اتباع مايلى حتى تتمكن من القيام بعملك بنظام وسرعة وسهولة ويسر.
1.	احفظ كل أداة في مكان التخزين المخصص لها . حيث أنه لافائدة من الأداة إذا لم تتمكن من العثور عليها في الوقت المناسب .
2.	حافظ على العدد الخاصة بك فى حالة جيدة وسليمة .
3.	احتفظ بعدتك مرتبة فى المكان المخصص لها داخل صندوق العدة وتذكر دائماً عند عدم استخدام صندوق العدة أن يكون مغلقاً وموضوع فى مكانه المخصص . كما يجب عمل قائمة بأسماء العدة والأدوات وتوضع فى الصندوق ويتم جرد العدة فى نهاية كل يوم عمل .
4.	استخدام الأدوات فى العمل المصمم له فقط وتذكر أن استخدام الأداة لغير غرضها يؤدى إلى نتائج سيئة .
5.	تجنب وضع العدد فوق الأجهزة والآلات 
6.	يجب العناية بأدواتك وحفظها نظيفة من الأوساخ والشحومات 
والله ولى التوفيق .....&
سليمان سعد الدين السيد


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2011)

مثال على شنطة العدة
شاهدو الرابط التالى

http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-detail.aspx?pn=JTK-28D

احلى شنطة



[/URL]




[/URL]

لمشاهدة بقية الشنط اضغط هنا

http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/search.aspx?c=488


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 يناير 2011)

دائماً مرورك يثرى أى موضوع بارك الله فيك صورة جميلة تحياتى وشكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لشخصك الكريم .


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2011)

شنطة بتفاصيل ما تحتويه

http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-detail.aspx?pn=JTK-1005B








[/URL]


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2011)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> دائماً مرورك يثرى أى موضوع بارك الله فيك صورة جميلة تحياتى وشكرى وتقديرى واحترامى لشخصك الكريم .


 
انا قولت يبقى ليا دور معاكو فى ترتيب الشنطة قمت لقيت شنط مترتبة جاهزة و بـ 300 دولار بس


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2011)

و من اهم عدد التكييف
عداد قياس الضغط ( الجدش)
و هو يختلف بإختلاف الفريون لمن اراد قراة درجة الحرارة من التدريج الموجود علية
درجة التشبع اعتقد



[/URL]


و ثانيا 
سكينة القطع و هذه من النوع الصغير و يوجد ثلاث مقاسات اكبر
و اكبر ماسورة نحاس ركبتها كانت 3 بوصة و ثمن



[/URL]

ثالثا
طقم الان كيه
و هو نوعان
نوع بالبوصة ( كسر البوصة
1/16 ثم ..... ثم 3/16 و هو مهم ثم وهاكذا
المقاسات واضحة فى الصورة
النوع الاخر بالملى



[/URL]

رابعا مفتاح الرتشت و هو لفتح الصمامات للكباس 
بعضها داخلى يفتح بالالن كيه و الاخر خارجى يفتح بالرتشت



[/URL]


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2011)

و الكلابة



[/URL]


و بنسة الامبير
علشان مهندس سليمان يعرف يختبر الدوائر الكهربية كويس
و لاو ان هذه لا تحتوى على كلامب و كده مش هنعرف نقيس الامبير الا لو قطعنا السلك و وضعنا البنسة فى الدائرة



[/URL]


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2011)

اهية 
هذه تقيس الامبير
و بكده المهندس يعرف يكمل شغله



[/URL]


----------



## mohamed mech (8 يناير 2011)

شنطة عدة لزوم الحرب و لا ايه

http://www.stanleysupplyservices.com/product-group.aspx?id=10196&pn=JTK-53WW

شوف كده


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (8 يناير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## شرطي الهندسة (9 يناير 2011)

دائما مميز يا م/ محمد في طرحك للمواضيع

وعلى كم الشنط ان شاء الله ؟


----------



## موسكل (9 يناير 2011)

يا اخى سلميان بنسة الانبرا موجودة فين


----------



## محمودالموقع (9 يناير 2011)

حفظك الله العدة اساس العمل


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (9 يناير 2011)

وبارك الله فيك أخى الكريم وفى م / محمد الذى أثرى الموضوع بهذه العدة الجميلة .


----------



## mechanic power (26 فبراير 2011)

الله اكبر شكرا" والله ولى التوفيق


----------



## ر.م علي (26 فبراير 2011)

thanks


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (26 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## zaeim84 (3 مارس 2011)

الف شكر لك


----------



## سليمان سعد الدين (3 مارس 2011)

العفو ياباش مهندس / Zaeim 84 بارك الله فيك


----------



## mechanic power (4 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## nofal (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## anooooosss (27 ديسمبر 2012)

سؤال ما لقيتلوا جواب عند يلي سالتهم انو في جدول انو عندي مكيف حصل فيو ثقب وعملت الازم وعندما مصلت لموضوع الغاز عبيتوا على الساعة ل60 صار الضاغط يقلع على الحامي ويفص ما يكمل دورتوا والسبب انو الغاز كتير علما انو انا عطيت غاز على الساعة لدرجة 60 على الساعة بس وانا بدور على النت لقيت انو لازم يكون في جدول لدرجة الحرارة وعلى موجبها بعبي الغاز او على ساعة الامبير او على الميزان بس لا عندي ساعة ولا جهاز امبير (تكون درجه حرارته 45 F – 7C ) ) ومن على الخريطه نقرا الضغط المناظر لهذه الدرجه فنجد انه يناظر 81psi مطلق وبطرح 14.7 من هذه القيمه يصبح الضغط المناظر لدخول المبخر 66.3 psi ) وانا يلي بدي اسالوا اذا الدنيا شتاء وبدي عبي مكيف غاز شو الطريقة يلي بتعطني قياس الغاز ممتاز بدو اخطاء ولكمو الشكر وعلما انو انا من سكان سوريا  طبعا ما عندي امبير ولا ميزان


----------



## ابوالطيباحمد (8 يناير 2013)

روعة وحلو 000000
ممكن تبعثلي الخرائط الكهربائية للبكج اترجاك يا اخي مثل 10 طن او 20 طن وشلون انطي اشارة


----------



## mega byte (9 يناير 2013)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيراً


----------



## محمد علواني (11 يناير 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (2 يوليو 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## omarfathy13 (6 يوليو 2013)

موضوع رائع


----------



## محمد بن الموصل (6 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل جدا 
عاشت الايادي


----------



## aati badri (7 سبتمبر 2013)

سليمان سعد الدين قال:


> بارك الله فيك


بل بارك الله فيكما


----------

